# Java EE 7 - Platform Overview / Update



## Thomas Darimont (31. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

der Java EE und Glassfish Experte Arun Gupta hat in einem interessanten Vortrag 
eine Übersicht zu den Neuerungen in Java EE 7 gehalten.

Der JEE 7 ist Feature komplett und wird ab dem 12. Juni 2013 in Form der Referenz Implementierung unter 
Glassfish 4.0 offiziell verfügbar sein.

Die Slides zum Vortrag gibt es hier:
https://glassfish.java.net/javaee7/techkit/JavaEE7-1hour.pdf

Die Talk-Aufzeichnung (nur Audio) findet ich hier:
https://java.net/downloads/jugs/JavaEE_Update_ArunGupta_May30.mp3

Hier gibt es die neuesten Builds von Glasshfish 4.0 zum download:
http://dlc.sun.com.edgesuite.net/glassfish/4.0/promoted/

Gruß Tom


----------

